# Printing photographs



## bossboyali (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi Everyone
I enjoy all aspects of photography
and even created a business that deals with photography.
We print large photos at 150 dpi. However the newest most modern cameras only go up to 
72 D.P.I which does not create the best large format printing ..
Can anybody explain why these cameras have only 72 dpi...
Confused


----------



## CCericola (Nov 16, 2011)

What do you consider large?


----------



## Tony S (Nov 16, 2011)

Those cameras may be only showing 72ppi, but look at the other dimensions (pixel width x length) to go along with it, you will find that when you resize the photo for printing it should still come out pretty good at normal printing sizes. You will have to resize/resample the final file to increase the quality to print large and keep the resolution/quality up. Can be done in Photoshop or any one of several programs that increase file size and resolution (the first one that comes to mind is Genuine Fractals).

Here's an example of what I'm trying to explain. From one of my files, a photo has a resolution of 12.96 inches x8.64 inches @ 300 dpi, when converted to 72 ppi keeping the same resolution (probably the wrong term) the image has dimensions of 54 inches x 36 inches. It remains the same sized file at just over 10MP. So take that 72 ppi file and convert it over to your 150, if using Photoshop unclick the "resample" box so it doesn't change the ratio of everything. In my example that file became 25.92 inches x 17.28 inches at 150 ppi.  Take note of the pixel dimensions in all of these though, no matter the resolution, the pixel cimensinos all remained 3888 pixels x 2592 pixels.

Not sure I explained it with the correct terms, someone else will jump in and let us know.


----------



## jaomul (Nov 16, 2011)

Cameras do not do any PPI, they just do pixels. A 12mp camera for example will maybe do a 3000 by 4000 pixel image. If you decide to print this photo at 30 x 40 inches you will have a photo thats 100 pixels per inch. if you print it 15 x 20 it will be 200 pixels per inch. Software used may have set ppi, but ultimetly the size you print photo decides its ppi. You nay be mixing up dpi with ppi, google has many good articles on this. For info the industry standard for magazines etc is 300 ppi, so in theory the 12mp file from above can be printed at 10 inches by 13.3 inches at 300ppi


----------



## Tony S (Nov 16, 2011)

Yep, when I went through to proof read my post I put ppi for the camera changing everything I had as dpi. The ppi is from the resolution when looking at the image size info while editing in Photoshop.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 16, 2011)

bossboyali said:


> Hi Everyone
> I enjoy all aspects of photography
> and even created a business that deals with photography.
> We print large photos at 150 dpi. However the newest most modern cameras only go up to
> ...


Maybe that something you should know, before creating a business.  

PPI does not matter.


----------



## Tony S (Nov 16, 2011)

Maybe read this from your sites own FAQs...



> [h=4]Are there image guidelines I should know about for my picture?[/h]A 150 dpi (or ppi - it's the same) resolution will create a masterpiece. Less than 150 dpi can work as well, but the results will vary depending on the nature of the photo. A team member will contact you if we encounter a challenge or poor quality. It's always best to set your camera to the highest resolution when the pictures are going to be reproduced. If you are unsure of the photos you already have on your computer, click the right button on your mouse over the picture and then click properties ("Get info" on Mac OS). This will show you some image info.
> You may only get the pixel dimensions, but with a bit of math you can figure out the ppi (_Pixels per inch_) if you know the size of the image you want. (Pixel Width)X(Pixel Height) ÷ (Height in Inches)X(Width in Inches) = The DPI/PPI.


----------



## cgipson1 (Nov 16, 2011)

OP... Not to be rude, but is this post a feeble attempt at getting business to your website? If so, the question you asked would make most of us question whether you know what you are doing.....


----------

